# [Cubing World] How to Get Fast



## Noahaha (Jan 11, 2014)

How to Get Fast is a series of 16 videos about how to get fast at the different WCA events. It will be released over the next four weeks, one video on every Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. The introduction video explains everything:







I will be posting the new videos in this thread as they come out. If you enjoy them, feel free to subscribe 


You can find all of the videos HERE.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 11, 2014)

Love the contrast in the intro: - pieces of paper with marker pen... leading into Hollywood-style video with dramatic drums and bouncy red ball things!!!

In other news - woohoo, new cubing world series.  Keep up the good work Noah, thanks!


----------



## Renslay (Jan 11, 2014)

What will be the order of the events / videos? Just curious.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What will be the order of the events / videos? Just curious.



It has not been determined yet, but Skewb will be first.


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> It has not been determined yet, but Skewb will be first.



Yesss


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2014)

can't wait for pyraminx... I suck at it


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2014)

Noah, can we have a guest list? I wanna see who is hosting each event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Noah, can we have a guest list? I wanna see who is hosting each event.



This.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Noah, can we have a guest list? I wanna see who is hosting each event.



You'll see this guy on Monday =D


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Noah, can we have a guest list? I wanna see who is hosting each event.



Sorry, but I want it to be a mystery until each video comes out. I can assure you, however, that each video is by a top notch cuber at that event.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow that makes me so excited!!!!

No seriously, if I saw that... Drew or Odder are doing the Pyra video I'd watch it. If I saw some 4-5s solve doing it I wouldn't. I don't think you'd GAIN viewers/interest by hiding the names (unless all the cubers are mediocre) but you'd certainly lose viewers/interest.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Wow that makes me so excited!!!!
> 
> No seriously, if I saw that... Drew or Odder are doing the Pyra video I'd watch it. If I saw some 4-5s solve doing it I wouldn't. I don't think you'd GAIN viewers/interest by hiding the names (unless all the cubers are mediocre) but you'd certainly lose viewers/interest.



Hey don't be mean. The real reason is because I don't know exactly who is doing every video yet although most of them are made. I wouldn't want to announce an incomplete list or make promises I can't keep. Yes, Drew or Odder is doing the Pyraminx video, and no we don't have any mediocre solvers making any of the videos. That's what I meant when I said that we had a top notch solver for every video.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Which events will we be missing out on/getting them mixed with other events?

Edit: sorry if it's in the video, I can't watch it on my iPad right now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

I presume:

1. 2x2
2. 3x3
3. 4x4
4. 5x5
5. 6x6 and 7x7
6. 3x3 BLD
7. Multi BLD
8. 4x4 and 5x5 BLD
9. skewb
10. pyraminx
11. megaminx
12. one handed
13. feets
14. sq-1
15. clock
16. fewest moves
so missing out on none, and only combinding the one mentioned in the video


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Lemme guess. Justin Mallari is doing OH?

1	Michał Pleskowicz	12.67 - You don't know him
2	Antoine Cantin	12.99 - I'm not doing it
3	Feliks Zemdegs	13.14 - You don't know him / isn't known for OH
4	Phil Yu	13.46 - Already has a ton of OH vids
5	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	13.50 - You don't know him
6	Arifumi Fushimi 13.66 - You don't know him / doesn't speak English much
7	Justin Mallari	13.67 - You know him and doesn't have many / any OH tutorials: Perfect match
Nipat Charoenpholphant 13.67 - You don't know him / doesn't speak English much
9	Lin Chen 13.95 - You don't know him / doesn't speak English much
10	Piti Pichedpan 14.10 - Old school


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2014)

I already know who's doing 2x2 but I don't feel like spoiling it


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I already know who's doing 2x2 but I don't feel like spoiling it



You?
Can't be Chris because he already has 543789045389056 2x2 tutorials, and I doubt it would be Sumeer...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> Which events will we be missing out on/getting them mixed with other events?
> 
> Edit: sorry if it's in the video, I can't watch it on my iPad right now.



6x6 and 7x7 share a video.
4BLD and 5BLD share a video.

So basically what Jaysammey777 said.



antoineccantin said:


> Lemme guess. Justin Mallari is doing OH?



Wrong!

I don't have to know someone very well in order for them to be involved in this project. I met a lot of those people at worlds anyway.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Wrong!
> 
> I don't have to know someone very well in order for them to be involved in this project. I met a lot of those people at worlds anyway.



Wut Michal then?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wut Michal then?



We'll see!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 12, 2014)

Inb4 Antoine is bluffing


----------



## Username (Jan 12, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Inb4 Antoine is bluffing



Was gonna say this


This seems very nice! I can't wait for some of them


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

awesome series! Can't wait to watch this.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 12, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Sorry, but I want it to be a mystery until each video comes out. I can assure you, however, that each video is by a top notch cuber at that event.



What about the 2x2 video?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> What about the 2x2 video?



Oh yeah... the person who made the 2x2 video is a total nub.


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Oh yeah... the person who made the 2x2 video is a total nub.



It's definitely NOT Chris.. lawl


----------



## Mikel (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, I'm doing the FMC video.



Spoiler



not really


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't wait to learn how to get fast at FMC


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Guys, I'm doing the FMC video.



Yes I can't wait to learn how to 69 move


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Who's doing feet video? Carrum?  Or Antoine?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Who's doing feet video? Carrum?  Or Antoine?



I'm not fast at feet anymore xD


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Who's doing feet video? Carrum?  Or Antoine?



Neither.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

1	Gabriel Pereira Campanha	30.57 - Dunno, just seems unlikely for some reason. Being South American and such
2	Yuhei Takagi	32.41 - Japanese: Probably doesn't speak much English you don't know him much
3	Yunsu Nam	35.15 - Interesting choice, but a little old school
4	Jakub Kipa	36.21 - World Champion, you met him, so maybe
5	Renhard Julindra	36.74 - Dunno, never heard of him :/ 
6	Yu Nakajima 37.56 - Would be cool too, but he isn't really know for feet and maybe a little old school too
7	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	38.09 - Would be cool, but South American and stuff
8	Fakhri Raihaan	38.21 - World Record holder. Probably doesn't speak much English though
9	Henrik Buus Aagaard	39.02 - Relatively well know, good English, seems good for the job 
10	Rami Sbahi	39.10 - Maybe he's just taunting us pretending he doesn't know...


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 10Rami Sbahi39.10 - Maybe he's just taunting us pretending he doesn't know...



My bet is this, or he just hasn't been selected yet..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Henrik! lolno he's probably not gonna pick a little kid to be in a cubing world big channel video


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Henrik! lolno he's probably not gonna pick a little kid to be in a cubing world big channel video



Denial


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> can't wait for pyraminx... I suck at it


Same, I'm faster at 3x3 than I am at pyra  Also looking forward to Multi because I've lost my motivation that I used to have. I also suck at square-1, so that'd be good too.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Same, I'm faster at 3x3 than I am at pyra  Also looking forward to Multi because I've lost my motivation that I used to have. I also suck at square-1, so that'd be good too.



is that not normal X~X


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't wait for the vids on 6x6 and 7x7!


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> is that not normal X~X


From this graph (from this post), not if you average more than 13.8821.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2014)

First video is up!







Links will be added to the OP as well.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm already a subscriber and I will definitely be checking this series out! Woo!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Henrik! lolno he's probably not gonna pick a little kid to be in a cubing world big channel video



Aren't you the same age as Drew Brads? I think he is at least being considered for pyraminx, although I have no clue.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Aren't you the same age as Drew Brads? I think he is at least being considered for pyraminx, although I have no clue.



Even if they're the same age, Drew acts and seems about 5 years older.

Are the other videos so long/"newb" friendly? This is a how to get fast series, I stopped watching Ranzha's because it's very beginner oriented. Even from 9:17 onwards...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Are the other videos so long/"newb" friendly? This is a how to get fast series, I stopped watching Ranzha's because it's very beginner oriented. Even from 9:17 onwards...



Most of the videos are longer than this one. They are supposed to get more advanced the further into the video you get. There are time stamps in all of the descriptions for easy navigation. 

I think that it's hard for these videos not to be mostly "newb" friendly because an advanced cuber usually knows how to get fast. These videos are not so much for extremely specific tips/tricks/techniques, but for explaining the general progression that one can take with an event.

That being said, the videos vary a lot depending on what each person wanted to do. Some of the videos will only be helpful to people who are intermediates or worse, whereas others will be helpful to people who are already world class.

EDIT: I don't know why you would complain about length, because it is actually the longer videos that tend to have more of the advanced stuff. You can always skip the beginner things.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I think that it's hard for these videos not to be mostly "newb" friendly because an advanced cuber usually knows how to get fast. These videos are not so much for extremely specific tips/tricks/techniques, but for explaining the general progression that one can take with an event



Overall I can understand where you're coming from but I disagree with this part. I feel there are certain speeds that you won't get much faster at for each puzzle without a change in practise. I'm probably quite a lazy practicer, or a very efficient one, depending on your point of view. When I'm getting into a new event, I rarely just solve. I constantly evaluate "what is x doing better than me". On my Pyraminx binge a couple of months ago, I rarely did more than 15 minutes of solving in a day (50 solves). Yet I got from 6s average to low 4 very quickly. I've seen other people do several hundred a day and take months to average that fast. What I did differently to most was constant changes in how I practised. First, I saw a video by Odder. He said using one flip he always predicts "this much" at least. I then did lots of untimed solves so I could do the same. I got faster then watched lots of fast people. I saw many did tips whilst recognizing a certain step. Again, I got faster. 

If I had no internet it would've taken far longer to go from 6.xy to my official 3.74 average. I reached the top 100 by just practicing. I then went from "good" to "top 10" by learning indirectly how to practise thanks to faster people.

I don't think people NEED a video from slow->decent. That can be achieved by just practising with no guidance. But decent->world class? That's where HOW you practise really comes into it.

Which is why I feel like the majority of each video should be advanced, not a small section.

My only source for this is the fact I seem to get to a competitive speed much faster than a lot of other people. Overall I've been cubing since 2009. But when I care about an event I seem to go from bad to x in a couple hundred solves whilst others take far longer. I'm not trying to sound arrogant but as an example, I started averaging sub 10 at Skewb a couple of days after it became official, yet I've since seen people doing thousands of solves sup10


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I'm not trying to sound arrogant but as an example, I started averaging sub 10 at Skewb a couple of days after it became official, yet I've since seen people doing thousands of solves sup10



Didn't you say that you already did lots of Skewb before it was decided to become official.

I seem to be quite the opposite from you. I just get lazy to learn stuff and analyze, so I just do a ton of solves.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Aren't you the same age as Drew Brads? I think he is at least being considered for pyraminx, although I have no clue.



1. He is two years older
2. My voice is high, his is deep and mine might get annoying (it is when I watch my own vids), haha.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Overall I can understand where you're coming from but I disagree with this part. I feel there are certain speeds that you won't get much faster at for each puzzle without a change in practise. I'm probably quite a lazy practicer, or a very efficient one, depending on your point of view. When I'm getting into a new event, I rarely just solve. I constantly evaluate "what is x doing better than me". On my Pyraminx binge a couple of months ago, I rarely did more than 15 minutes of solving in a day (50 solves). Yet I got from 6s average to low 4 very quickly. I've seen other people do several hundred a day and take months to average that fast. What I did differently to most was constant changes in how I practised. First, I saw a video by Odder. He said using one flip he always predicts "this much" at least. I then did lots of untimed solves so I could do the same. I got faster then watched lots of fast people. I saw many did tips whilst recognizing a certain step. Again, I got faster.
> 
> If I had no internet it would've taken far longer to go from 6.xy to my official 3.74 average. I reached the top 100 by just practicing. I then went from "good" to "top 10" by learning indirectly how to practise thanks to faster people.
> 
> ...




I did not give a ton of requirements for the making of these videos, but one of them was that each one had to talk about how to practice effectively, so I don't think you will be disappointed in that respect.

The videos are almost all made, so it's too late, but I will explain the reasoning for the series being the way it is: the series is for the most part not directed at people who are already "fast" or in the top 100 in the world. The series is specifically for people who want to learn more about events that they are relatively new to. The series is definitely not aimed at people like you and me who have a lot of cubing knowledge and know how to find the resources necessary for getting good. 

So while it would be more beneficial for you if each video spent a majority of its time focusing on very advanced stuff, it would probably alienate a good percentage of our audience. The series you describe would be called "How to Get World-Class". 

That being said, the Skewb video is not a perfect sample. Other videos are longer and spend more time in more advanced territory.

I'm sorry to disappoint you, but it's really impossible to please everyone. Cubing World's regular videos contain a more balanced mixture of beginner, intermediate and advanced content. Season 5 in particular will have a good number of pyra videos, so perhaps you will find what you are looking for there.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

I was going to post saying I agree with Tim, but it looks like Noah already got his response in so there isn't much point.

Honestly though, while I do appreciate Ranzha giving the time to make that video and I do think it's something good for complete beginners to watch, I didn't at all feel like it should have a "How to get fast" label on it; a lot of it had nothing to do with speed at all. I could easily just be biased due to already being a decent cuber overall, but having spent a grand total of three days learning to solve / practicing skewb and not being very good at it, that video still didn't teach me anything. (My main hope was something of actual demonstration/tips on how to turn fast, since I expect that TPS will be the one big thing that hinders people from getting fast since turning the puzzle is so different from anything; I for one have no clue whatsoever how to turn the thing quickly)

But you say that other videos are longer, etc. so I'll just wait to see what else you have.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 15, 2014)

As someone who has not even seen how a skewb is turned, I learned a lot about the puzzle itself and the variety of methods. That said this seems like it would be a good introduction video for a how to be sub x series as it gives an overview of the methods and the general progression to getting faster but it felt like an overview/intro to skewb more than a tutorial on how to get fast which is the purpose of the series. I'm not saying there weren't any tips at all but the how to get fast part of the video was only the last 3 minutes and I would have preferred 12 minutes of talking about the mistakes you see in other people's solves and what practice techniques you have done to correct those mistakes yourself if you had nothing other than that 3 minutes of how to get fast. 
When you say for sub 8 and sub 6 that it is self directed I would have liked to hear if nothing else what were obstacles you ran into and how did you fix them. I know people say when you get so fast you just know what you need to work on but hearing how about how different cubers worked through different weaknesses has always opened up new ideas to apply to my personal situation.

I did like the video though I just felt that there was too much time taken introducing the puzzle and whatnot.

Edit: After reading who the demo for the series is "people who want to learn more about events that they are relatively new to. " I say this video did it's job. But upon first hearing of this series I thought it would be a how to be world class type of thing since the title was how to get fast and each event has a top cuber at that event give tips.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Season 5 in particular will have a good number of pyra videos, so perhaps you will find what you are looking for there.



I was using Pyra as an example as it's the only puzzle I'm "up there" at. I wanted all the OTHER videos to show a similar model. I achieved what I wanted with Pyra, and have no need for Pyraminx videos, that's not what I was looking for. I was just looking for videos in the structure I described for OTHER puzzles. I think the series is a good idea, and executed/organised well. I was just hoping for a different structure, as there are plenty of tutorial videos out there. I don't think someone needs a video for how to get from slow to->30 seconds at 3x3, or even a little faster. I feel "how to get fast videos" should be geared towards intermediates to advanced solvers, as I believe that's the barrier where you won't progress much by just rote-learning (rote-practising?).

You have a different goal to what I want, so that's fine. I'm not one to tell you what to do, they were just my suggestions.




antoineccantin said:


> Didn't you say that you already did lots of Skewb before it was decided to become official.
> 
> I seem to be quite the opposite from you. I just get lazy to learn stuff and analyze, so I just do a ton of solves.



Yes and no. I did "lots" of Skewb before it was official in regards to an unofficial puzzle. It wasn't really much practise. When it because official I was barely sub 15. Got from 14-15 to 8-10 in a few days.
Also I guess I don't like cubing enough to dedicate an hour to practise a day. I probably spend an hours on the forums, but on a TYPICAL DAY I spend 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2014)

You guys are making very valid complaints. My one hope is that you don't judge the whole series based on the first video.

Here is the next one:






CONTENTS:
0:12 - Introduction
0:40 - What is 3BLD?
1:18 - Method Progression
4:49 - Memo Method
7:00 - Execution Techniques
11:27 - Memo Techniques
14:58 - Turning Speed
16:30 - Think Ahead
17:43 - Practicing Effectively

Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

Considering I've been averaging about 1:50 with M2 OP (30-50s memo) and I struggled to swap to comms, this video is probably more suited to me afterall.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 16, 2014)

CONTENTS:
0:28 - Methods
1:30 - Centers
2:50 - Edges
5:40 - 3x3 Stage
6:30 - Reduction Variations
6:54 - Conclusion


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 18, 2014)

Hardware: 0:51
Ortega: 5:49
CLL: 11:51
EG-1: 16:34
EG-2 and other advanced methods: 25:56

yayy


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 18, 2014)

dude i am loving this series so much...


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 18, 2014)

I kinda want to relearn 3x3 BLD now. And this series is my favorite thing since solving my first cube great job to everyone involved.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 18, 2014)

Meep on 5x5? Cool, cool, cool..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Im probably most excited for clock because I have no idea what to do other than antoines video: practice.


----------



## Username (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Im probably most excited for clock because I have no idea what to do other than antoines video: practice.



There really isn't anything else.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 18, 2014)

Username said:


> There really isn't anything else.



There are some: doing x2 instead of y2, solving with 12 on bottom/left/right, taking advantage of lucky cases, and practice.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 20, 2014)

Speaking of clock:






CONTENTS:
0:26 - Introduction to Rubik's Clock
2:14 - Mathematics of the Rubik's Clock
4:26 - Equipment
7:28 - Opening and Lubing
10:42 - Turning Exercises
12:16 - Flips and Solving in Any Orientation
14:48 - Lucky Cases
19:13 - The First Three Moves


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 20, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Speaking of clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay :3 I've never tried the rotation thing to solve edge-edge cases. Might give it a go next time I'm practising.
I have a couple of other things to add that I might make a video explaining once I'm through my exams


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2014)

now my clock is in pieces... hahaha


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Yay :3 I've never tried the rotation thing to solve edge-edge cases. Might give it a go next time I'm practising.
> I have a couple of other things to add that I might make a video explaining once I'm through my exams



Evan was actually the one who taught me that trick, so you know it works!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Evan was actually the one who taught me that trick, so you know it works!


Ahah, awesome!  I want to try and see if it works more generally (I'd maybe use it to force an easier first move on either/both faces on a scramble with no lucky cases)
I realised that most of what I'd video about is just freestyle stuff, so maybe I'll just do some more example solves or something... I'm sure I'll figure it out


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Speaking of clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. I've talked to many fast clockers, and I seem to be one of the only ones who predicts their first couple moves of the opposite side. You don't seem to mention it either.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Hmm. I've talked to many fast clockers, and I seem to be one of the only ones who predicts their first couple moves of the opposite side. You don't seem to mention it either.



If I'm not already, I'm in that group of people 
Most of the time I choose my starting orientation depending on what the first couple of moves are going to be like on each face


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Hmm. I've talked to many fast clockers, and I seem to be one of the only ones who predicts their first couple moves of the opposite side. You don't seem to mention it either.



Yeah, I've toyed around with doing that, and I don't find it to be very effective for me. I usually spend most of my inspection time looking for lucky cases and predicting the first side, and doing much more than that made me too prone to recall issues. I'm sure that for others (including yourself) this is not the case.


----------



## Laura O (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, thank you a lot for this video, Kit. I really liked how and what you explained.

Nevertheless I don't agree with the things you said about the hardware. I don't think this click-mechanism helps you to get faster in any way. I even sanded down the small bumps in my clock in order to reduce this clicking. That's just a personal opinion, sure, but I know other fast clockers who also did that mod and liked it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 21, 2014)

larf said:


> Well, thank you a lot for this video, Kit. I really liked how and what you explained.
> 
> Nevertheless I don't agree with the things you said about the hardware. I don't think this click-mechanism helps you to get faster in any way. I even sanded down the small bumps in my clock in order to reduce this clicking. That's just a personal opinion, sure, but I know other fast clockers who also did that mod and liked it.



Thanks for your kind words! I guess my statements on hardware have been drawn from clock solvers around here, which of course isn't the best sample of all clock solvers. I believe that many of us, including Ryan, Brandon, Evan and myself all use clocks that have not been sanded, but I can definitely see the advantages of having a very smooth clock. I used to use a much smoother clock in competition, but I would DNF far too often, and as a result I switched to a clock that clicks more. I guess I wasn't being very representative of clock solvers when signifying the importance of a clicky clock, but I do mention Woner's lubing/sanding videos, as well as the fact that many fast clock solvers do use a sanded clock, so hopefully that makes you feel a bit more represented.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Ryan, Brandon, Evan and myself



Brandon who?

edit: Him |?
-------------V


----------



## Mikel (Jan 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Thanks for your kind words! I guess my statements on hardware have been drawn from clock solvers around here, which of course isn't the best sample of all clock solvers. I believe that many of us, including Ryan, Brandon, Evan and myself all use clocks that have not been sanded, but I can definitely see the advantages of having a very smooth clock. I used to use a much smoother clock in competition, but I would DNF far too often, and as a result I switched to a clock that clicks more. I guess I wasn't being very representative of clock solvers when signifying the importance of a clicky clock, but I do mention Woner's lubing/sanding videos, as well as the fact that many fast clock solvers do use a sanded clock, so hopefully that makes you feel a bit more represented.



I definitely prefer clicky clocks. I mess up all the time when scrambling non-clicky clocks, because I usually count how many clicks I hear so I don't have to look at the puzzle when solving.


----------



## Laura O (Jan 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Thanks for your kind words! I guess my statements on hardware have been drawn from clock solvers around here, which of course isn't the best sample of all clock solvers. I believe that many of us, including Ryan, Brandon, Evan and myself all use clocks that have not been sanded, but I can definitely see the advantages of having a very smooth clock. I used to use a much smoother clock in competition, but I would DNF far too often, and as a result I switched to a clock that clicks more. I guess I wasn't being very representative of clock solvers when signifying the importance of a clicky clock, but I do mention Woner's lubing/sanding videos, as well as the fact that many fast clock solvers do use a sanded clock, so hopefully that makes you feel a bit more represented.




I didn't really want to criticize that but mention that there are fast clock solvers out there who don not like clicking clocks. So beginners shouldn't panic if their clock is not clicky. 
Btw: Pierre's clock is even smoother than mine and I also had some problems scrambling it.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the skewb video! Now to get a good skewb...
(I have a crappy Edison)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2014)

larf said:


> I didn't really want to criticize that but mention that there are fast clock solvers out there who don not like clicking clocks. So beginners shouldn't panic if their clock is not clicky.
> Btw: Pierre's clock is even smoother than mine and I also had some problems scrambling it.



It's a valid point though, and I'm glad now that I'm aware of it now. I have a new clock coming in soon, so it's especially interesting to hear how others have modified their clocks; maybe I'll want to smooth my new one out more this time.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry for late upload:






0:16 - Introduction
0:41 - What is MBLD?
2:08 - Methods
4:24 - Using Loci
6:05 - Order
8:54 - Tips


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 23, 2014)

Megaminx today!






0:40 - Methods
4:50 - Techniques
11:56 - Practice
16:59 - Hardware


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 24, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Megaminx today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yayayayayayayay, I really liked this video, and not just because it's mega. xD


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 25, 2014)

OH!






CONTENTS:
0:28 - Introduction
1:07 - Turning
3:15 - Hardware
5:03 - Fingertricks
11:12 - Alg Choice
14:01 - Practice


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 25, 2014)

YES! Was waiting for OH.  Now all important events that are left are Sq1, 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 25, 2014)

I wonder when 3x3 is coming  And who is going to make the video


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 25, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I wonder when 3x3 is coming  And who is going to make the video



I'm assuming it will be last as it is the one that most people will be looking for.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> I'm assuming it will be last as it is the one that most people will be looking for.



So I would assume 3x3 would be last; with maybe 4x4 before then.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay for feet!






CONTENTS:
1:17 - Hardware
3:50 - Turning Style
5:28 - Final Thoughts


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 29, 2014)

At long last, Pyra!






CONTENTS:
0:30 - Getting Sub-10
2:04 - Methods
4:14 - V-First
9:30 - Top-First


----------



## Username (Jan 29, 2014)

Been waiting for this a long time. Thanks!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2014)

I was talking to Jay and Richie about this video. It's a little depressing as it basically outlines what I already do (and Jay). I used oka, keyhole, one flip, some WO and some nutella (I use the 2 3 centre nutella cases you don't, and one of the 2 centre WO cases too).

I also do a lot of intutive tops, though many are simply just cancellations of the other cases.

Did an ao20 with for movecount, mind doing this Drew? I assume yours is similar (or worse as I got relatively lucky with L3E cases)

here are scrambles;



Spoiler



Session average: 0.07
1. (0.05) B R U' R' L' U R' U r 
2. 0.06 R' L B L B R B R r' u' 
3. 0.11 R L B U R B' L R l b 
4. 0.07 L B' L B R' L U R' l' r' b' u' 
5. (0.13) U' R' B' L' B L' U' B L l r' b 
6. 0.06 B' R U' L R' B R' B' l' r b 
7. 0.06 U L U L U' L R L' r b' 
8. 0.06 L R L' R' B L U' B 
9. 0.07 U' B U' L' U' B U' L l b u 
10. 0.06 B R' U B R' B' R B U l' r' u' 
11. 0.07 B L' R B' R B' U L l r' b' u 
12. 0.08 L B' L' R B' L' R U' l' r' b u 
13. 0.09 L U' R L B' L U L' U r' u 
14. 0.09 U L R L R B' R' B l' r' b' 
15. 0.10 U L R' L U' L' B' L l r b 
16. 0.07 U B' U' B R U' R B' l r b u' 
17. 0.08 U' R L R' B R' U B' r b' u' 
18. 0.08 U L' U' L' U' B' R' L' l' r' u 
19. 0.07 B' L R' B U' L B R l r' u 
20. 0.06 U L B R B L R L l' r b' u'



I got 16.00, 13.00, 13.00, 15.00, 14.00, 12.00, 10.00, 12.00, 13.00, 15.00, 12.00, 11.00, 14.00, 15.00, 13.00, 8.00, 15.00, 13.00, 15.00, 15.00

which gave a 13.20 session mean. In hindsight, perhaps doing just top+centres would've been a better measure, reducing L3E luck.

I inspect, plan top+centres (sometimes I check out a few options fully and work out which would be faster) then turn as fast as I can, then L3E. Not really sure how to improve further.

One question, any way you've had to get ShenShou tips nice? 2 of mine are quite slow, and 2 are exactly right. Any mod?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I was talking to Jay and Richie about this video. It's a little depressing as it basically outlines what I already do (and Jay). I used oka, keyhole, one flip, some WO and some nutella (I use the 2 3 centre nutella cases you don't, and one of the 2 centre WO cases too).
> 
> I also do a lot of intutive tops, though many are simply just cancellations of the other cases.
> 
> ...


I'll do the move count thing later. Your move count is good, so your TPS must not be. Practice. I'm really not entirely sure what insightful advice you were expecting all of these videos to give 

Tips are luck of the draw. Break them in a ton and they will get closer to each other in feeling. One of my tips is still really clicky though.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2014)

It was a good video Drew. If I was making a "how to get" fast video I would basically say all the same things (I'd probably stress the importance of onelooking top+centres more)

I was just hoping you did something I didn't, because then I could get faster without practising heaps. I doubt my tps will get better, regardless, good video.

When kids at comps ask me about Pyra, I'll just refer them to this video now


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It was a good video Drew. If I was making a "how to get" fast video I would basically say all the same things (I'd probably stress the importance of onelooking top+centres more)
> 
> I was just hoping you did something I didn't, because then I could get faster without practising heaps. I doubt my tps will get better, regardless, good video.
> 
> When kids at comps ask me about Pyra, I'll just refer them to this video now


Thanks. btw, I guess I'm better at pyra than I thought. using your scrambles: 
Session average: 9.83
1. 8.00 
2. 10.00 
3. 12.00 
4. 8.00 
5. 11.00 
6. 10.00 
7. 8.00 
8. 11.00 
9. 7.00 
10. 10.00 
11. 10.00 
12. 10.00 
13. 12.00 
14. 10.00 
15. 10.00 
16. 8.00 
17. (7.00) 
18. 8.00 
19. 14.00 
20. (14.00)


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 31, 2014)

Big BLD with Ollie!






CONTENTS:
1:11 - Wings
8:37 X-centers
18:29 - Midges
23:41 - T-centers
26:06 - Example 4BLD memo
33:13 - Example solve aftermath and 4BLD memo tips
37:28 - 5BLD memo tips and tactics


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 31, 2014)

Just so you know, Pyra and Big BLD are not on the YT playlist.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 31, 2014)

One question, any way you've had to get ShenShou tips nice? 2 of mine are quite slow, and 2 are exactly right. Any mod?[/QUOTE] Make the hole where the tips spin around in bigger to make them looser.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy long video. I'll have to remember to watch this video when I get into BigBLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 1, 2014)

CONTENTS:
00:00 Introduction
00:50 Equipment
2:15 Methods/Techniques
3:17 How to be sub-60
4:11 How to be sub-50
4:58 How to be sub-40
11:36 How to be sub-30
16:32 How to practise and closing


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2014)

Square-1 is today.






CONTENTS:
0:00 Introduction
0:28 Hardware
2:36 Methods
4:49 Techniques
5:20 Advanced Cubeshape
7:11 Lookahead/EP Preservation
9:34 Parity CP
11:16 Discussion of Turning Style
13:00 How to Practice Square-1 Efficiently
14:56 Some Important EP's
17:05 Conclusion


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2014)

Forgot to post this here last night, but here's 4x4:






CONTENTS:
0:12 - Introduction
1:03 - Hardware
1:38 - Methods
3:31 - Reduction
8:30 - Yau
14:19 - Hoya


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 5, 2014)

The 4x4 video is great. Thanks, Kevin. I bet its another Kevin who's gonna make the 6x6 and 7x7 videos


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 6, 2014)

Where's the next video Noah?  It's a snow day and I have nothing to do.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 8, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Where's the next video Noah?  It's a snow day and I have nothing to do.



We got a day behind, so sorry about that.

To make up for it, here is today's big cubes video:






CONTENTS:
0:00 - Introduction
1:15 - Centers
10:13 - Edges
14:46 - Practice


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 10, 2014)

The last video of the series is here!






I hope these videos helped you guys!

You can find all of the Cubing World videos about every event here.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I hope these videos helped you guys!
> 
> You can find all of the Cubing World videos about every event here.


They definitely have


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great video Noah!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 10, 2014)

I loved watching each and every video in this series! Cubing World is hands down my favorite YT cubing channel. Can't wait for the second edition of 12 cubers 1 scramble!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll watch the 3x3 video soon, it's probably the one I need the most. :s


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 11, 2014)

That 3x3 comment section...

Here is why I think Andrew was an ideal person to do this video. One, He is an accomplished cuber and while he may not be as fast as Feliks or Mats, you can always learn from someone faster than you. Complaining that there is no Feliks when you are slower than Andrew makes no sense to me especially since Feliks has a how to get faster series on his channel from when he averaged around 11 seconds I want to say and even then he said he wasn't the best teacher. Also if you were faster than Andrew there is a extremely good chance you know what to do to improve just by watching someone like Feliks solve. 
Two, He emphasizes that you can get fast without too many tricks. Just knowing cross-F2L-OLL-PLL and the transitions is enough to be among the best.
Three, he only solves one color cross. This further shows that you can be extremely good with the bare minimum of fridrich knowledge if you practice your recognition and execution of the known steps.
Had Feliks done the video, he might have said something that made me wish I was CN but seeing the success of Andrew, me doing 2 colors is definitely still good enough to be competitive and I no longer feel the urge to try being CN. Of course one thing I would be curious about is how often can Andrew lookahead into the first pair off one color? 
People also mentioned Mats, Mats while not being CN can skip OLL fairly often. If you want to learn that there is a channel that is currently being updated with those algs. And that only represents a small portion of his skill. He can't do it every solve yet and his normal CFOP solves are still in the same ballpark as when he skips OLL. And for the majority of people who need this video >10 seconds. It is best to master the fundamentals of Fridrich first since learning all these algs to skip OLL takes a lot of practice for you to be able to recognize them all fast in a solve. 
The main difference between Andrew and the people faster than him are most likely improved recognition and execution speeds. The tricks help but most people need to focus on things that occur every solve and that would bring the fastest improvement. 
Other people have disagreed with some of his ideas. This just shows that there are multiple ways different people can improve and if your way is better then prove it and make your own video.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 11, 2014)

I really loved this series, I watch it all the time  Thanks for all the work Noah!


----------

